# raging bull scope mount



## smokepole (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, newbie to the forum here but not to shooting. I have 454 raging bull that I'm going to scope. I was wondering if anyone has drilled and tapped the vent rib for mounting a picatinny mount, if so did you encounter any problems in doing so? The factory mount is just butt ugly to me, and doesn't seem to ridged.


----------

